# Kelly computer connection issue



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I use the usb-to-serial converter that Kelly sells and it works great for me. As I have heard this to be a common problem (in general, not just with Kelly) I figured using theirs was the best bet.


conaman551 said:


> I've got one of the newer Kelly controllers, KDH12600D. It has a serial port for computer connection. When I connect it to my laptop it won't recognize/detect the controller. I use a usb to serial converter to connect it to the laptop since the laptop doesn't have a serial port. maybe that's the problem. Has anyone else had similar issues with their Kelly?


----------



## conaman551 (Nov 12, 2012)

DavidDymaxion said:


> I use the usb-to-serial converter that Kelly sells and it works great for me. As I have heard this to be a common problem (in general, not just with Kelly) I figured using theirs was the best bet.


 
Yeah I reckon that's the problem, I did not buy my usb-serial converter from Kelly..... Can I borrow yours for a day? Seriously though ill have to order one from them I suppose


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

conaman551 said:


> I've got one of the newer Kelly controllers, KDH12600D. ... When I connect it to my laptop it won't recognize/detect the controller. ... Has anyone else had similar issues with their Kelly?


Yes, someone else has had exactly the same problem (which I dug up by doing an advanced search on 'kelly serial', minus the quotes):

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=352210&postcount=12


----------



## conaman551 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tesseract said:


> Yes, someone else has had exactly the same problem (which I dug up by doing an advanced search on 'kelly serial', minus the quotes):
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=352210&postcount=12


Yes my controller DOES function properly unlike his one, but it would be nice if I had the option to adjust some of the settings on it via PC. Thanks nonetheless...


----------

